# exent [extent]



## Artrella

Does this word exist in the military context? You are checked to know if you are apt, exempt or"exent"?  You are declared(?)   apt?


----------



## Sharon

Artrella,
I have never heard the word "exent" and it is not in my dictionary. I *believe *it is not a word. 
Yes, the word you want would be "declared" and "exempt from service" I have heard before. But if you are physically able to join the service, I believe the expression is "declared fit."
Hope that helps!


----------



## Artrella

Thanks! Yes! I knew it! My teacher insisted on "exent". I told her that I hadn't find it anywhere but as she knows I'm a "dictionary freak" and I'm always splitting hair ( she says "don't come again with your words") she said that both exempt and exent exist and that the latter was similar to our "exento" in Spanish.  I really understand her because I'm always looking for proverbs, idioms, sayings and whatever, and maybe she's sick and tired of my "research".  Well, I like languages and I try to take the most of them.  Thanks for confirming my hunch.


----------



## Sharon

Artrella, I am very sorry, but the more I hear about your teacher, the more I don't like her!!    If you do not split hairs with the words, how are you truly to understand the nuances of the language?? If you simply accept that "irked, peeved, irritated, infuriated, irate" all mean "angry," then you are missing out on the true meanings of what people are saying.

Before my mother retired, she was a teacher, and the *thought* of a teacher saying anything related to "Don't ask me any more questions," simply appalls me. I am afraid that your teacher is not a teacher in the true meaning of the word. She is simply a person who took a job when she needed one. (But *you* don't have to tell her I said so...does she have an e-mail address?   )


----------



## microalia

Hi all of you over there,
the word "exent" exist and has a meaning in military language. Any doubt?
Try to type in google the word and...
Bye
Micro


----------



## cuchuflete

Dear Microalia- I have done as you instructed, and found many hundreds of references to a company with the 'word' exent in its name.  That's all.  The OED doesn't list it,
nor is it in any of the 6 other dictionaries I have consulted.

That I could not find it does not constitute definitive proof, but typing almost any combination of letters into Google will likely yield something, though not necessarily something of value.  A little human interpretation is a useful ingredient in making use of
search tools.

Please tell me where I have gone astray.

Grazie tante,
C.


----------



## mvsantander

The word is probably "extant" meaning still in existence. Mammals are extant, dinosurs are extinct. Yes, you could use it in a military context


----------



## Artrella

mvsantander said:
			
		

> The word is probably "extant" meaning still in existence. Mammals are extant, dinosurs are extinct. Yes, you could use it in a military context


Hi,  mvsantander!    I've looked up this word in mi CIDE *extant   /Ik"st{nt/ adjective formal
(of something very old) still existing
We have some extant parish records from the sixteenth century.
Medieval customs are extant in some parts of Europe.*
I can't imagine an example using this word in connection to the military, can you provide me with one?  
I strongly think my teacher was wrong or may be she was confused with sth else.  She spelled it E-X-E-N-T, so that's it!  Just in case I'd rather use EXEMPT which I'm sure is the correct word.  Then, I'll keep on with the research.  But I've looked up in ... 13 or more dictionaries!!!!!  For the time being I'll take EXEMPT, then I'll be back in the saddle!
Thanks all of you, and keep in touch!!!  Bye bye, A.


----------



## mvsantander

Yes, you could say that the 7th cavalry regiment was disbanded, but the 13th is still extant


----------



## cuchuflete

Artrella, your teacher, as Sharon has said so eloquently, is more stubborn than a mule.  Exento is a perfectly good translation for *exempt*, and in the context of the military, exempt from service is  exento del servicio militar.

I think your problem is that you are interested in facts and learning, while your teacher is more concerned with appearing to be correct.

You have my sympathy.   Thanks for the link on pronunciation.  It has some great links to articles comparing American and British usage, vocabulary, as well as pronunciation.

Cuchufléte


----------



## Artrella

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Artrella, your teacher, as Sharon has said so eloquently, is more stubborn than a mule.  Exento is a perfectly good translation for *exempt*, and in the context of the military, exempt from service is  exento del servicio militar.
> 
> I think your problem is that you are interested in facts and learning, while your teacher is more concerned with appearing to be correct.
> You have my sympathy.   Thanks for the link on pronunciation.  It has some great links to articles comparing American and British usage, vocabulary, as well as pronunciation.
> 
> Cuchufléte





  A-B-S-O-L-U-T-E-L-Y  Cuchufléte,  she'd never admit she's made a mistake, so whenever she says sth I take it with a pinch of salt and resort to my thousands and thousands (of?) dictionaries, and now I've joined this forum, of course TO YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Artrella-  You used the term 'pinch of salt'.  This is correct, and I understood it immediately.  However, you should be aware that it is out-of-date here.  Today we say a 'grain of salt'.   Perhaps the British still say a pinch of salt.

I look forward to a comment from someone from the U.K.

Thanks,
C.

PS- I also collect reference works.  I found a great one in a used book store yesterday:  Dictionary of American Slang Second supplemental edition, 1975.


----------



## dave

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Artrella-  You used the term 'pinch of salt'.  This is correct, and I understood it immediately.  However, you should be aware that it is out-of-date here.  Today we say a 'grain of salt'.   Perhaps the British still say a pinch of salt.
> 
> I look forward to a comment from someone from the U.K.
> 
> Thanks,
> C.



Yes we do 'still' say *pinch of salt*!

Artrella - I reckon your teacher is just worried that your English is better than hers (but she doesn't want you to know!)


----------



## Artrella

dave said:
			
		

> Yes we do 'still' say *pinch of salt*!
> 
> Artrella - I reckon your teacher is just worried that your English is better than hers (but she doesn't want you to know!)




Do you think so?  How flattering!! 
Thanks God I'm learning (with great effort, patience and sitting here almost all day long surrounded by dictionaries and photocopies) sth that IS STILL IN USE!!!! These Americans are driving me crazy!!!!!


----------



## Sharon

Artrella,
Yes, I am in complete agreement with Dave. The woman tried to tell you that "doughnut" is not a word!!!  (Or "donut," for that matter. Just because I don't like it, doesn't mean it's not a word.) 
Any other readers wanting to know what I am referring to with the "doughnut" comment, see the thread *Try And/Try To* 

I *still* want her e-mail address !!


----------



## cuchuflete

Artrella said:
			
		

> These Americans are driving me crazy!!!!!



We do it because we appreciate both the quality and quantity of your efforts, and perhaps....because we want you to end up just as crazy as we are.


Dicho con una sonrisa de loco,
Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> We do it because we appreciate both the quality and quantity of your efforts, and perhaps....because we want you to end up just as crazy as we are.
> 
> 
> Dicho con una sonrisa de loco,
> Cuchu




You bet ,C!


----------



## microalia

http://psychoanalystsopposewar.org/resources_files/PhilZimbardo_IraqiPrisonAbuse1.html

Here you can find an example.


----------



## cuchuflete

Microalia, I certainly admire your dogged persistence in trying to win this dispute.

You did, in fact, find the combination of letters in question.  Thus I have no choice but to compliment you for your tenacity.  I went to the site you cited and found the following:  



> See the report by Seymour Hersh, who helped expose the MY Lai massacre, for details of the exent of the torture, abuse of all kinds, murder of inmates, coverups by senior officers and details.



As I am sure any English speaker, native or otherwise, will be glad to attest, this is an obvious typo, or mistake.  The context makes it abundantly clear that the word should have an additional letter.  Please add the missing 't', and the sentence becomes meaningful.

Again, I offer you admiration for the quantity and quality of your efforts.  It is certainly no fault of yours that the other web site has a typing error.

Best regards,
Cuchu.


----------



## cuchuflete

Microalia,

Just to be sure, I went back to the cited page, and found more spelling errors:
Surviellance [_sic_
My Lai  was spelled correctly and also as MY Lai.

You might wish to contact Mr. Zimbardo to verify the extent of his proofreading.


----------



## microalia

Hi Cuchufléte,
you are completely right when you say that my answer is wrong.
*I didn't try to win anything, but to help.*
I made a big mistake to take things for granted . actually, I should have read more carefully what was written in it before posting the link. It's easy to be wise after the event.
I beg your pardon. 
Good night! (here: 00.35)
Micro


----------



## quehuong

There is *exenterate* but not *exent* in the English that I know of.

A, 

Perhaps, your teacher is just giving you a hard time for she might believe that you are giving her a very difficult time in class.  I believe you and your teacher are not having a wonderful teacher-student relationship.  One doesn't have to trust one's teacher on and about everything that one's teacher teaches/believes.  However, one should never get on one's teacher's nerves.  If I were a teacher, I'd be appalled and very disappointed if my students believed everything I said/taught etc....


----------



## Artrella

quehuong said:
			
		

> There is *exenterate* but not *exent* in the English that I know of.
> 
> A,
> 
> Perhaps, your teacher is just giving you a hard time for she might believe that you are giving her a very difficult time in class.  I believe you and your teacher are not having a wonderful teacher-student relationship.  One doesn't have to trust one's teacher on and about everything that one's teacher teaches/believes.  However, one should never get on one's teacher's nerves.  If I were a teacher, I'd be appalled and very disappointed if my students believed everything I said/taught etc....




Qehuong, I fully agree with you.  As you perfectly said, some teacher feel afraid of not knowing something and worse, that their students realise that they don't.  But a real class, real teaching, means to think and re-think, elaborate and re-elaborate things together, exchanging knowledge.  Neither a teacher knows everything nor a student is a "tabula rasa" (meaning they come to class in blank without previous knowledge).  However most students do what you said "don't get on your teacher's nerves" just in case they give you an F.  My teacher and I are the same age, and she has learnt some things because of me, so we are now, at the same level.  She knew that I like doing research, that I won't take only what she gives us, she learnt that sometimes we make mistakes and that together we can solve them.
Don´t be afraid of your teachers, they're as human as pupils.  We, pupils can teach them something.  We are not tabula rasa,  we have something to teach, as well!!!  What do you thinK???  Thanks you, bye Art    I think I will be an open teacher when my turn comes, I like sharing knowledge, why keep it to oneself?? This is not in teacher's nature, I mean REAL TEACHERS!!


----------



## quehuong

A,

Yeah, teaching is a learning experience. 

I said that one should not get on one's teacher's nerves, because a friction between a student and teacher can cause the learning experience less enjoyable and sometimes less profitable.   



> However most students do what you said "don't get on your teacher's nerves" just in case they give you an F.



Yeah, a lot of students in Vietnam would be afraid of their teachers for the sake of their grades.  However, it would be a scandal in the US and the teacher would probably face lawsuits or at least get a lot of private talk with the principal and a lot of parent-teacher conferences.



> I think I will be an open teacher when my turn comes, I like sharing knowledge, why keep it to oneself?? This is not in teacher's nature, I mean REAL TEACHERS!!



BRAVO!!!


----------



## Artrella

quehuong said:
			
		

> A,
> 
> Yeah, teaching is a learning experience.
> 
> I said that one should not get on one's teacher's nerves, because a friction between a student and teacher can cause the learning experience less enjoyable and sometimes less profitable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a lot of students in Vietnam would be afraid of their teachers for the sake of their grades.  However, it would be a scandal in the US and the teacher would probably face lawsuits or at least get a lot of private talk with the principal and a lot of parent-teacher conferences.
> 
> 
> 
> BRAVO!!!





Q, you have -as a teacher and as a human being as well- to extract (?) some learning from the differences.  Everybody is an i*ndividual* and as such has different traits from another individual but all the individuals are "subject" and this means we all are subjected (meaning tied to) culture.  Culture permeate us both teachers and students.  It is not that only teachers have "culture" and pupils are stupid things, empty things that have to be filled by the teacher with what he wants to "give" the pupils.  Both are full of culture, different cultures, but JUST DIFFERENT.  Being different doesn't mean you don't have culture.  Your culture is different from mine perhaps, but we both have something to learn about each other.  What do you think?


----------



## quehuong

Artrella said:
			
		

> Q, you have -as a teacher and as a human being as well- to extract (?) some learning from the differences.  Everybody is an i*ndividual* and as such has different traits from another individual but all the individuals are "subject" and this means we all are subjected (meaning tied to) culture.  Culture permeate us both teachers and students.  It is not that only teachers have "culture" and pupils are stupid things, empty things that have to be filled by the teacher with what he wants to "give" the pupils.  Both are full of culture, different cultures, but JUST DIFFERENT.  Being different doesn't mean you don't have culture.  Your culture is different from mine perhaps, but we both have something to learn about each other.  What do you think?



I wholeheartedly agree with you.  We all have something to share with and learning from each other.


----------



## cuchuflete

microalia said:
			
		

> Hi Cuchufléte,
> you are completely right when you say that my answer is wrong.
> *I didn't try to win anything, but to help.*
> I made a big mistake to take things for granted . actually, I should have read more carefully what was written in it before posting the link. It's easy to be wise after the event.
> I beg your pardon.
> Good night! (here: 00.35)
> Micro



Please do not apologize Microalia,

You made a sincere and valient effort to track down a word, in order to help Artrella with her studies.  For that you deserve nothing but thanks and praise.

I make mistakes every time I try to write something in Spanish, and I am grateful for the help I receive, and the patience my colleagues show with my grammar and spelling.  Insieme é posibile imparare un po'.  

Now I hope I didn't screw that up too badly.  Sono molti anni senza parlare l'italiano.

Please correct my awful mistakes, and don't waste time apologizing for good efforts.

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Artrella, just out of curiosity, could you tell me in what context did your teache use "exent"? Perhaps she meant "extent", as in a previous example posted in this thread.

Just another question: Cuchufléte thanked you for a pronunciation link, and I am truly interested in it, but I can't seem to find it. Could you please post it again for me?

Thank you so very much (By the way, does this sound too posh?)

Ciao!


----------



## Artrella

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Artrella, just out of curiosity, could you tell me in what context did your teache use "exent"? Perhaps she meant "extent", as in a previous example posted in this thread.
> 
> Just another question: Cuchufléte thanked you for a pronunciation link, and I am truly interested in it, but I can't seem to find it. Could you please post it again for me?
> 
> Thank you so very much (By the way, does this sound too posh?)
> 
> Ciao!



First I'm giving you the site for pronunciation, if not I'll forget which one was the one you asked for (I have several sites on everything in my list of "favourites", so I had to go back to Cuchufléte's mail and check what  I sent to him).
eleaston.com/pronunciation/links.html  

Well as regards the EXENT word IT *WAS* E-X-E-N-T- and not some other thing.  Now, these are Silvina's (THE teacher) actual words:
" After having had a health check-up you can be declared apt, exempted or exented from doing the military service or going to military school.  If you are a breadwinner you can be exempted/exented.  Or you can declare yourself a conscientious objector (slang "conchie") or become a desertor in order to dodge the draft.  You may also become a defaulter(when you have for instance, a weekend leave and you don't come back)."
The problem was that I looked both words up and I couldn't find the second one.  So -as I always do- I asked her about this.  And she said this word DOES exist.  For me it's kind of  a "Spanish" word since we have "exento" related to taxes (eg. estar exento del IVA).  But she insisted on the matter.  
I can see that this EXENT matter has arisen the interest of many people.  But I think I won't devote more time in searching for this word.  It is not a mispelling or something I misunderstood.  I think it just was a slip of my teacher's mind.  She is a human being and these things happen, or not?
In connection to your POSH question, I think we non-English speakers tend to "overposh" lest we can appear to be rude or rough.  But sometimes"overposhing" makes us sound unnatural.  Example, I asked Silvina how to ask sb for a cigarette, so I had thought of "Could you please give me a cigarette" , besides I was looking for a "more polite" word other than "give".  You know? The whole class laughed at me and said I was being farfetched or recherché (the same in Spanish = rebuscada).  So that I have to say "Can I have a cigarette?" This sounds too "point blank" to me, taking into account that the British always "thank you" for everything and use such expressions as "Could you possibly send me a brochure?" or "Would it be possible for you to send me some information..."  But it depends on the situation you are. I think if we are in this forum we don't need to be so "polite"!  *What do British  say?*  By the way I just learnt what "posh" means, well at least it's what Silvina said:   it comes from ships.  It is the acronym for PORT OUT STARBOARD HOME.  She expained to us that wealthy people used to travel in cabins that had ports both in the journey to their destination and then in the journey back home.  This was intended for rich people only,  because having ports the whole journey meant spending a lot of money.  *Has anybody know about it?  Is it so?*
Well, LadyB, I hope this thing about "exent" ends here.  I'm just a bit sick and tired of this word.  Let Silvina say what she wants... all right?  Bye bye


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Astrella, thank you very much for your kind reply. I promise not to bother you again with this subject. I was just curious about how the issue came up in your class. As for the "posh" question, I am afraid I tend to speak too pompously, so sometimes I ask about particular expressions (for example, "thank you *so* very much) to learn whether they are too much or not.

And thanks for the link too, it will surely be a great help for my terrible accent.


----------



## Artrella

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Astrella, thank you very much for your kind reply. I promise not to bother you again with this subject. I was just curious about how the issue came up in your class. As for the "posh" question, I am afraid I tend to speak too pompously, so sometimes I ask about particular expressions (for example, "thank you *so* very much) to learn whether they are too much or not.
> 
> And thanks for the link too, it will surely be a great help for my terrible accent.




Hey Lady, you don't bother me AT ALL!!!  Was I too blunt in my response???
I didn't me to be curtly!  By the way, I'm practising these words "point blank" "curtly" "blunt" "sharp" meaning -more or less- to be direct and kind of rude in the way you say sth.  NO ONE BOTHERS ME IN THIS FORUM.  I FIND PEOPLE HERE TO BE VERY NICE, KIND AND SO HELPING!!! I'm too glad of being here sharing lots of interesting things with you all!!!! XOXO


----------



## cuchuflete

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Thank you so very much (By the way, does this sound too posh?)
> 
> Ciao!




Lady B, 

The sentence is just right so long as you extend your little finger while holding the porcelain tea cup, or are at least 79 yrs. old, and have a bluish tint in your hair.

Please bear in mind that my reply is that of a a bearded colonial savage; it--your sentence-- might strike just the right chord in the U.K. 

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

I didn't me to be curtly!  


Sorry I meant "I didn't MEAN to be curtly!!


----------



## Sharon

Ok, I know that you are tired of "exent," but that is not where I am headed with this.

To me, "Can I have a cigarette?" *IS* a bit too point blank. I would at least throw a "please" in there, somewhere. Either "Can I please have a cigarette?" or "Can I have a cigarette, please?"  *Very* common in the U.S., though, is "Can I bum a cigarette?"  I have said it, and I hear it all the time. "Bum" as in street-bum. It started as, "I hate to be a bum, but can I have a cigarette?" and gradually progressed to "Can I bum a cigarette?"  But, you can bum all kinds of things. You can bum a ride, or bum a dollar. Somehow, when you belittle yourself a bit, it implies the "please."

Another thing to add, what you call a defaulter, we say that person has gone AWOL. (Absent W/O Leave)  It is pronounced with a long A, but it is said the way you would say, "A wall." (Only it is said as one word, "Awall")

Oh, and you didn't "mean to be *curt.*"  Or to say it "curtly"
Hope that helps!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hey Lady, you don't bother me AT ALL!!!  Was I too blunt in my response???
> I didn't me to be curtly!  By the way, I'm practising these words "point blank" "curtly" "blunt" "sharp" meaning -more or less- to be direct and kind of rude in the way you say sth.  NO ONE BOTHERS ME IN THIS FORUM.  I FIND PEOPLE HERE TO BE VERY NICE, KIND AND SO HELPING!!! I'm too glad of being here sharing lots of interesting things with you all!!!! XOXO



Don't worry, Artrella, you didn't strike me as blunt. I was just being sympathetic.



			
				Cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Lady B,
> 
> The sentence is just right so long as you extend your little finger while holding the porcelain tea cup, or are at least 79 yrs. old, and have a bluish tint in your hair.
> 
> Please bear in mind that my reply is that of a a bearded colonial savage; it--your sentence-- might strike just the right chord in the U.K.
> 
> saludos,
> Cuchu



Thanks for the tip. I already explained to Dave that my English can be really out-of-date sometimes at the "Age conventions" thread.

Godspeed!


----------



## cuchuflete

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip.




It is not my habit to dispense gratuities lightly, although I've no objection, when they are earned through diligent effort.  [a little stuffy and old-fashioned]


I don't give tips.  Except if the service is mindblowing. [at the other end of the formal--informal continuum]




			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> my English can be really out-of-date sometimes at the "Age conventions".



By all means, let me know the time and place for the next Age convention.
Haven't been to one of those in years!


May the farce be with you,
Cuchu


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Mmmmm, Mr. Cuchu, you're making fun of me and that is not gentlemanlike.  (tsk, tsk,..)

So, was my sentence misleading when I said "Thanks for the tip"? Even if I meant "Thanks for the practical advice"?

And you know you are our official Age conventions' organizer. So get to work!


----------



## cuchuflete

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, Mr. Cuchu, you're making fun of me and that is not gentlemanlike.  (tsk, tsk,..)
> 
> So, was my sentence misleading when I said "Thanks for the tip"? Even if I meant "Thanks for the practical advice"?
> 
> And you know you are our official Age conventions' organizer. So get to work!



Dearest Lady B,

I most certainly was not making fun of you.  Rather, I was playing with the inherent ambiguity of language.  Words taken out of context can have delicious results.

In the first instance, I was simply thinking of the strange image of a young lady sitting in an elegant restaurant, with the waiter at her side saying 'Thanks for the tip.'  Of course, juxtaposed with this image was one of the Lady saying to her dining companion, "I'll have to eat my words." [make a retraction.]

Your sentence was in no way misleading.  I simply have a twisted mind.

As to age conventions, the only one that has value is that a gentleman should always defer to a young lady, no matter how unconventional her
behavior.

Thus I yield.  You are correct.  I apologize. I bow deeply and blush to the tips of my ears.

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

Sharon said:
			
		

> Ok, I know that you are tired of "exent," but that is not where I am headed with this.
> 
> To me, "Can I have a cigarette?" *IS* a bit too point blank. I would at least throw a "please" in there, somewhere. Either "Can I please have a cigarette?" or "Can I have a cigarette, please?"  *Very* common in the U.S., though, is "Can I bum a cigarette?"  I have said it, and I hear it all the time. "Bum" as in street-bum. It started as, "I hate to be a bum, but can I have a cigarette?" and gradually progressed to "Can I bum a cigarette?"  But, you can bum all kinds of things. You can bum a ride, or bum a dollar. Somehow, when you belittle yourself a bit, it implies the "please."
> 
> Another thing to add, what you call a defaulter, we say that person has gone AWOL. (Absent W/O Leave)  It is pronounced with a long A, but it is said the way you would say, "A wall." (Only it is said as one word, "Awall")
> 
> Oh, and you didn't "mean to be *curt.*"  Or to say it "curtly"
> Hope that helps!





Sharon, I've just run out of cigarettes, Can I sponge one off you?  What about this one?
Ja!Ja! or Heeh, Heeh!!! Art.


----------



## mikeo56

noun 
 1  extent

   the point or degree to which something extends; "the extent of the damage"; "the full extent of the law"; "to a certain extent she was right"  

 2  extent

   the distance or area or volume over which something extends; "the vast extent of the desert"; "an orchard of considerable extent"  

Mike.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Dearest Lady B,
> 
> I most certainly was not making fun of you.  Rather, I was playing with the inherent ambiguity of language.  Words taken out of context can have delicious results.
> 
> In the first instance, I was simply thinking of the strange image of a young lady sitting in an elegant restaurant, with the waiter at her side saying 'Thanks for the tip.'  Of course, juxtaposed with this image was one of the Lady saying to her dining companion, "I'll have to eat my words." [make a retraction.]
> 
> Your sentence was in no way misleading.  I simply have a twisted mind.
> 
> As to age conventions, the only one that has value is that a gentleman should always defer to a young lady, no matter how unconventional her
> behavior.
> 
> Thus I yield.  You are correct.  I apologize. I bow deeply and blush to the tips of my ears.
> 
> un saludo,
> Cuchu



Dear Mr. Cuchufléte,

Your moving message of October 8th demands a proper and most humble explanation from this rueful yet incurably mischievous rascal.

I really appreciate and enjoy your linguistical sense of humour, and I share your enthusiasm for the ins and outs of your mother tongue. My fault, for which I sincerely apologize, is that, not being confident enough with my command of English, I too often fail to get the subtle humour of a remark or the irony of a compliment. Thus I have no alternative but to bother my interlocutor and ask him whether he meant his own words literally or they had a second reading.  

Your unrivalled gentlemanliness has shown to me the inappropriateness of my behaviour. In the future, I shall not take advantage of your kindness towards my thoughtless youth, but try to behave as is expected from a lady. I therefore reiterate my apology and bid you farewell with an ashamed but well-intentioned heart.

Yours in true regret,

Lady Blakeney.





P.S. Hey there, Cuchu! Would this letter deceive anybody? Could you please point out the parts where I totally lost control of myself and made clear my non-native condition? One last thing, could you ever forgive me for egging you on so mercilessly? ¡Muuuuuuuaaaaaaac!


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Exento o Exempted quiere decir exonerado.
Saludos, Mirtha


----------



## cuchuflete

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Dear Mr. Cuchufléte,
> 
> Your moving message of October 8thWell done Lady B! You even used the American date convention to entrance your interlocutor.  Subtle, but most effective. demands a proper and most humble explanation from this rueful yet incurably mischievous rascal. *( I know that a satiric technique is repetition, but the juxtaposition of mischievous and rascal almost invites a longer list, continuing with naughty and picaresque.  "naughty" has
> the benefit of a range of meaning certainly including uninhibited misdeads of an amorous nature.)*
> I really appreciate and enjoy your linguistical sense of humo*u*r, and I share your enthusiasm for the ins and outs of your mother tongue. The use in close proximity of 'tongue', 'ins and outs'  and 'enthusiasm' certainly offer an opportunity for the wayward mind to explore the nether regions of possibility.My fault, for which I sincerely apologize, is that, not being confident enough with*of* my command of English, I too often fail to get the subtle humour of a remark or the irony of a compliment. Thus I have no alternative but to bother my interlocutor and ask him whether he meant his own words literally or *whether/if* they had a second reading*meaning/intent*.
> 
> Your unrivalled gentlemanliness has shown to me the inappropriateness of my behavio*u*r. In the future, I shall not take advantage of your kindness towards my thoughtless youth, but try to behave as is expected from a lady. I therefore reiterate my apology and bid you farewell with an ashamed but well-intentioned heart.
> 
> Yours in true regret,
> 
> Lady Blakeney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Hey there, Cuchu! Would this letter deceive anybody? Could you please point out the parts where I totally lost control of myself and made clear my non-native condition? One last thing, could you ever forgive me for egging you on so mercilessly? ¡Muuuuuuuaaaaaaac!



Dearest Lady B-

Your command of English is more than astonishing, it's downright dangerous.
Other than slipping into British mode--perfectly ok on its own, but just slightly desafinado in this context, especially after the _tour de force_ with the date--with that errant 'u' in humour and yet another in behaviour, you were the perfect well-bred young woman of the 1910-1930 epoch, a fetching wench cloaked in propriety, as it were.

As to your propensity to propel ovoid objects in my direction, I choose to take that as provocation to tender affection, followed by sweet revenge.  Shell me all you like, I can take a yoke.  Let me assure you, youthful miss, that were you not of the same age as one of my own offspring, I should have no recourse but to burst into passionate flames of affection at the very sight of your name.

Kindest regards,
Your doting Uncle Cuchu


----------

